# So pleased with myself



## pops1 (Nov 18, 2009)

Had a birthday luncheon for my daughter today and l laid out all the food in the rumpus room because l have the dining room table covered with soaps waiting to be packaged.I said to my Mother go and have a look in the dining room wanting her opinion on my soaps,l heard her say "we couldn't eat all that, are you feeding an army?".What joy to my ears she thought my assorted chocolate slices,lemon slices,coconut ice and cupcakes were real.This was the first time l have branched out from the normal bar soaps and tried some bakery ones ,l really enjoyed myself.I had to give up painting because of my arthritis and now l have found a new form for my artistic streak.


----------



## IanT (Nov 18, 2009)

pops1 said:
			
		

> Had a birthday luncheon for my daughter today and l laid out all the food in the rumpus room because l have the dining room table covered with soaps waiting to be packaged.I said to my Mother go and have a look in the dining room wanting her opinion on my soaps,l heard her say "we couldn't eat all that, are you feeding an army?".What joy to my ears she thought my assorted chocolate slices,lemon slices,coconut ice and cupcakes were real.This was the first time l have branched out from the normal bar soaps and tried some bakery ones ,l really enjoyed myself.I had to give up painting because of my arthritis and now l have found a new form for my artistic streak.



hah you shouldve been like...try one!!! theyre delic!!... lol ...


that is awesome!!!

means youve been doing a great job!


----------



## SilverMaple (Nov 18, 2009)

Do you have pictures???


----------



## pops1 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hopefully pictures will follow tonight.I must admit the slices look great still got a bit of work to go on the cupcakes though.


----------



## heyjude (Nov 18, 2009)

What a nice compliment!   

Jude


----------



## pops1 (Nov 19, 2009)

Here are one plate of the slices.
Lemon Lime slice with L/L EO (whipped frosting on top)
Coffee slice ,Turkish Hazelnut Cafe (Coffee on top)
Chocolate Mint Slice ,Chocolate Delight and Jack Frost
Coconut Ice,Coconut and Pink Sugar
Chocolate caramel slice ,Brown Sugar and Fig(Poppy seed topping)


----------



## pops1 (Nov 19, 2009)

Some of my cupcakes which l need to work on,very proud of my little strawberries though.




Another view of my slices
You can't see from the photo's but the lemon slice is actually 3 layers the bottom is  a brown sugar soap it looks just like pastry.


----------



## retropants (Nov 19, 2009)

oh my, those are delightful!


----------



## Sunkawakan (Nov 19, 2009)

Thats SOAP?  Are you sure???  Doesn't look like soap to me, but sure does  make me hungry - and fat! - just thinking about all the calories you put in those just makes me fat.  I agree with your Mother, there is no way anyone could eat all of those by themselves.

Are you SURE they're soap??  Are you sure you're not really a pastry chef trying to disquise yourself as a soaper??  Come clean now (pun intended)


----------



## KSL (Nov 19, 2009)

OOH!
AWESOME!

I probably woulda thought they were food too! LOL


----------



## Deda (Nov 19, 2009)

Wow, I'd have taken a nibble!

Beautiful!


----------



## pops1 (Nov 19, 2009)

Thankyou so much for your comments but this is really a combined effort by myself and my fellow forum users who have answered a newbies questions when l have been stumbling my way around learning to use M&P ,this was my first lot that l am really proud of.The slices mold is a Silicone one from our local BigW which l suppose is a tiny Walmart and just so easy to use plus the fact that it holds 100gms and looks it while some of my molds are 120-140 and don't look nearly as big.
As l have said previously arthritis has taken away my ability to hold a paintbrush properly and it really effected me not being able to do something l loved but after l had made these slices l felt the old tinge of excitement the same as when l had finished a painting.


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 19, 2009)

Joint problems suck big time!
Glad you found something you like and you're able to do.


----------



## Lynnz (Nov 26, 2009)

Wowser those look incredible!!!!!! those slices are making my mouth water LOL!!!!!..............They are all sooooooo cool


----------



## ChrissyB (Nov 26, 2009)

Oh Pauline they are absolutely gorgeous!!
Are you selling them?


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh Pauline, those look so yummy. You should be very pleased with yourself. They are a delight.  :wink:


----------



## pops1 (Nov 27, 2009)

I wasn't planning on selling any yet Chrissy, l feel like l am in my apprenticeship with M & P and l have heaps to learn before l take the big step of putting items out for sale but my son who works with lots of girls showed my pictures around and now l have heaps of requests for both the slices and the cupcakes.
Thankyou everybody for the lovely comments,l had a ball doing them and there are  lots more to add to the collection,have to do a jelly slice and an apple slice ,l have just done a Christmas pudding which l will try and get a picture on tomorrow and l am working on a lamington and a pavlova.The problem is packing them ,as soon as l pack them the tops gets squashed and l can't find any see thru boxes the right shape.As usual l could find lots in the States but not here in Australia so if anybody knows of a good source of acetate boxes in Australia l would love to know.


----------



## alwaysme07 (Nov 27, 2009)

Those really look like food! (yummy) Those are AWESOME.


----------

